# what are the white spokes for?



## Lionvista (Mar 4, 2012)

I lurked and learned for a few weeks before registering. I have avoided asking most of the most repeated new rider questions here. I finally found the kind of bike I wanted. It is a well-kept 2011 Camaleonte Uno.

But what is the reason my wheels each have four white spokes? All others are black.

My co-worker thought maybe they are to be of assistance in the manufacturing process. 

They're stainless spokes on Jalco DRX6000 rims.

Thank you in advance. I don't think I have enough posts to put up a pic.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Aesthetics is all. When you pedal, it gives a visual effect different than riding with spokes all the same color.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Like adjtogo said, it's just for visual effect. Some wheel manufacturers, like American Classic, also use it as a means to quickly mark where the valve stem is. Not that anyone has lost a half hour looking for the valve stem before a ride, but it's kinda cool. This doesn't appear to be the case with the Camaleonte wheels, though.


----------



## Lionvista (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks very much. Awesome forums!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The white ones are there to help support the black ones.


----------



## Lionvista (Mar 4, 2012)

Things that make you go Hmmmmmm.....


----------

